# Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln



## BILLFISH (17. März 2010)

Habe jetzt auch vor Ort endlich Internet.
Fangbericht:
Bis jetzt inerhalb der letzten 2-3 Wochen 

Brandungsangeln :
- ca. 15-20 atlantische Bonitos von 3-8kg
-5 Baracudas
-3 Samas Dentex zahnbrasse 4-6kg
-1 Jurel (gelbfl. makrele)  3,5kg
-4 Hornhechte groß
-2 Blaubarsche
-2 Amberjacks verloren


Big Game:
ein riesiger Tunfischschwarm(hauptsächlich Langflossen weisse Tunas) ist vorbeigezogen:
in 3 tagen:
32 Albacoras zwischen 25 und 35kg
2 Blue Fin ca. 45kg
Orcas frassen die weisen Tunas direkt hinterm Boot beim gaffen vom Gafhaken runter.
große Blufins am jagen 2 Bisse verloren.
es wurden von anderen Booten ca. 5 ca. 200k schwere Blue fins gefangen.
Weiter Berichte folgen


----------



## Yoshi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Wenn du uns jetzt auch noch verrätst, mit was und wo du die Fische gefangen hast, könnte man deine Angaben evt. nachvollziehen


----------



## Sargo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Das sehe ich auch so !

Gruß

Saego


----------



## BILLFISH (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

ca.10 meilen zwischen  Fuerteventura und Afrika.
die kleinen von der Küste Fuertes

ihr wolllt doch nicht wissen mit welchen Ködern,oder?Tips kann ich geben aber ich finde jeder muß auch selbst noch etwas dafür tun so einen Fisch an die Leine zu bekommen.Ich habe auch Jahre gebraucht bis alles so funktionierte.

bei fragen 
0034690942935


----------



## BILLFISH (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Angelgerät Brandungsangeln .

1 Rute:
spez. Rute leicht 330cm WG -40gr mit Tica Taurus 4000
mit 12lbs IGFA Schnur(für rekordversuche)Shimano Stella 5000sw oder Daiwa Saltiga 3500-4500

Jigging:
Gamakatzu Jig One mit 3500,4500 Saltiga 

Big Game:
penn International II  16S,30SW,50Sw,80STW,130st mit dazugehörigen rRuten  2012-2130

Für die "kleinen Thune" bis 50kg geht da 16er und 30er Gerät.dann machts richtig spass


----------



## BILLFISH (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Köder Brandungsangeln:
Zocker
Rappalas 
Illex
Molix
tote und lebend Köder e.t.c.
Sardine,Mackrele,Tintenfisch,Gambas

Big Game:
haupts.:Eigenbau schleppköder
Ilander
alles was so geht habe da eine riesige Auswahl.

besonders fängig sind die aus echt blondem Menschenhaar eigens hergestellten Bleikopfjigs.Hierfür verwende ich entweder gängige Jigköpfe von Illex e.tc. oder am liebsten Eigenbauteile,die fangen immer am besten auch im Big Game Bereich.

Seit kurzem werden sehr starke Kontrollen durchgeführt.Ohne Angelschein1200,- zu viel Fisch 700,-.sofort zu bezahlen oder direkt gesiebte Luft.
Also die 30,- € Classe 1 für 3 Jahre angeln sind auf jedenfall gut angelegt.


----------



## Yoshi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Die Frage bezog sich eigentlich darauf, WO (Ort, Gegend) du diese Fische beim Brandungsangeln gefangen haben willst.
Sorry, vom Boot aus könnte man deine Angabe evt. ja noch nachvollziehen, aber nicht, wenn du das Brandungsangeln vom Ufer aus betreibst. Insbesondere die Thuns halten sich um diese Jahreszeit mind. 300-400m vom Ufer entfernt, bis auf wenige Ausbrecher.


----------



## Tortugaf (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Hey Yoshi

Hat er doch nicht selber gefangen, sondern dort steht geschrieben Fangberichte.
So habe ich es verstanden.
Wo ;+ , da musst du wohl suchen, immer dort wo Einheimischen hingehen. #h
Auch heute Nacht werde ich mir wohl eine Blondine suchen.


G. Tortugaf


----------



## Yoshi (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Nö, es steht nur Fangbericht da..... gugst du ersten Post.

Na ja, wenn ich immer dort fischen würde, wo es die Einheimischen tun, würde ich wohl nur Kleinzeug fangen, da dies deren Hauptbeute ist....
Es gibt dort unten leider nur sehr wenige "Profis", die es auch draufhaben von der Küste aus dicke Fische zu fangen (und auch an Land zu bringen!). Gute Ausrüstung ist bei den Einheimischen eher selten anzutreffen. Damit meine ich keine Luxusruten und Blinker, sondern gescheite Schnur und Haken.


----------



## BILLFISH (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hey Yoshi
> 
> Hat er doch nicht selber gefangen, sondern dort steht geschrieben Fangberichte.
> So habe ich es verstanden.
> ...


Yo das würd ich mal machen ,aber ne echte Blondine zu finden die noch nicht nachgefärbt hat ist net so einfach.HIHI.Hab sogar schon die Verkäuferin an der supermarktkasse gefragt ob ich ihr nicht den Zopf abschneiden kann.
Die hat mich angeschaut????


----------



## BILLFISH (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Die Frage bezog sich eigentlich darauf, WO (Ort, Gegend) du diese Fische beim Brandungsangeln gefangen haben willst.
> Sorry, vom Boot aus könnte man deine Angabe evt. ja noch nachvollziehen, aber nicht, wenn du das Brandungsangeln vom Ufer aus betreibst. Insbesondere die Thuns halten sich um diese Jahreszeit mind. 300-400m vom Ufer entfernt, bis auf wenige Ausbrecher.


:vik:
Grüß dich Yoshi bin wieder vor Ort.
habe oben schon geschrieben das die tunas natürlich mit dem Boot gefangen wurden.-5 Baracudas
-3 Samas Dentex zahnbrasse 4-6kg
-1 Jurel (gelbfl. makrele)  3,5kg
-4 Hornhechte groß
-2 Blaubarsche
-2 Amberjacks verloren
die waren vom ufer.ich habe da einige gute Stellen .
Habe gerade einen 7kg Amberjack vom Ufer gefangen siehe :

meine Alben.

2 noch viel größere ausgeschlitzt.

Will mir jetzt malk so ein kajak holen zum ausprobieren as da geht.
:vik:


----------



## BILLFISH (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hey Yoshi
> 
> Hat er doch nicht selber gefangen, sondern dort steht geschrieben Fangberichte.
> So habe ich es verstanden.
> ...


deine haare sind doch echt,oder?


----------



## Andre´ (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Ahoi Billfish

Ich bin auch ein riesiger Fue Fan, und hab die Insel bestimmt schon 10x besucht ( auch immer mit Angelgepäck ). Dickes riesiges Gratz zu den tollen Fängen. Ich habe immer in Morrjable von der Innemole aus geangelt, leider ohne Nennenwerten Erfolg ( die Rochen und Haie lass ich da schön in Ruhe , quälen muss ja nit sein). Gerne würde ich ein paar Tipps von dir erhalten ob es sich für mich lohnt beim nächsten Mal mein Brandungsgeschirr mitzuschleppen. Durch einen Bandscheibenvorfall, kann ich leider keine Kraxeltouren mehr durch die Klippen wagen.
Hab ich auch Erfolgschancen vom Strand aus, oder soll ich lieber wieder auf Brassen und Meeräschen stippen.

Für Infos bin ich überaus dankbar, gerne auch per Pm



Lg

André


----------



## BILLFISH (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Gute Angeslstellen an denen man gleichwertige und bessere Fische an den Haken bekommt gibts überall.Regelmäßig auch richtig fette Bisse .Mit 20000er Stelle und Saltigas auch nicht aufzuhalten.Warscheinlich richtig  große Amberjacks , Zackis .
An vielen Stellen gehts auch gut vom Strand oder man kann auch wenn man schlecht zu Fuß ist ohne Probleme hinkommen.
Habe halt den Vorteil einen Plotter mit guter Karte zu haben damit kann ich die ganze Küste abfahren und mir die besten Stellen raussuchen.Meld dich mal wenn du unten bist.Will mir jetzt 2 Angelkajaks holen mit denen machts auch Spass.Kunstköder Anstecker und anderes alles geht. 

:viker Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch.


----------



## Andre´ (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Hört sich gut an Billfish

Fue ist wohl erst wieder nächstes Jahr dran, im Herbst geht es nach Teneriffa, da waren wir noch nie
Tiefenkarten kann ich ja mal im Internet suchen.
Soll ich nach tiefen Wasser Ausschau halten oder eher nach Unterwassererhebungen/Unregelmässigkeiten ? Geht auch Sandgrund oder sollten da schon Steine vorkommen ? 


Danke schonmal für die Infos. 
Wenn Du nächstes Jahr noch vor Ort bist, währe ich sehr glücklich mal vorbeigucken zu dürfen #h

Ich hoffe auf weiterhin geniale Fänge auf Fue 


Lg

André


----------



## BILLFISH (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

So pauschal kann mans nicht sagen.Es kommmt natürlich drauf an welchen Zielfisch Du hast.

Je nachdem mußt Du Dir die Stelle raussuchen.Dann den passenden Köder zum Fisch und es müßte klappen.


Hatte gestern ein Megateil dran.
Die 5000er Stella mit 13kg Bremse war komplett überlastet.das Teil ist einefach schnurstraks rausgezogen.
Tippe auf großen Amber oder Zacki.
Jetzt muß ich doch noch hier mit den Saltigas vom Ufer anfangen.
Geht gleich wieder los.
Gruß
Nico





Andre´ schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an Billfish
> 
> Fue ist wohl erst wieder nächstes Jahr dran, im Herbst geht es nach Teneriffa, da waren wir noch nie
> Tiefenkarten kann ich ja mal im Internet suchen.
> ...


----------



## flo^^ (26. April 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Hallo liebe angler "gemeinde" 
Da ich in den Ferien in morro jabel bin will ich natürlich mein angel gerät mit nehmen 

Meine fragen :
Wo sind die besten angel plätze rund um esquinzo und morrojabel ?
welche köder ? 
welche montaschen ? 
ich will natürlich auch baracudas und vielleicht bonitos zu erwischen 

Wäre toll wen ihr mir antwortet 
Gruß flo #h


----------



## vision81 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

hey Flo wann bist de denn in Fuerte ????


----------



## flo^^ (26. April 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*



vision81 schrieb:


> hey Flo wann bist de denn in Fuerte ????



Hey  
11. Aug  geht der flieger nach fuerteventura ( esquinzo ) 
hat es was mit den fisch grünen zu tun ? 

 LG flo !


----------



## Jose (26. April 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*



flo^^ schrieb:


> ...
> hat es was mit den fisch grünen zu tun ?



was sind "fisch grüne"?
:q:q:q


----------



## vision81 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

frag ich mich auch gerade :q

oder meinst du Fischgründe Flo ????


----------



## flo^^ (28. April 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Bitte ich würde mich über ein vernünftige antwort freuen


----------



## flo^^ (28. April 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Sorry is mir auch grad ausgefallen #6 ja meine ich xD


----------



## flo^^ (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Kann mir wer jetzt mal tipps geben ???#q


----------



## ulfisch (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Hi Flo, meine Erfahrungen sind beschränkt und kommen aus Griechenland.
Ich würde eine Brandungsrute bis 150Gr. WG mitnehmen
und eine Spinnrute mit ca. 10-40Gr. WG dazu schlanke Minnows in Naturdekoren, wenn Du willst Jigs und schmale silberne Blinker.

Halte die Montagen am Anfang so einfach wie möglich, nimm Köder die Du vor Ort bekommst oder zur Not Kalamariarme
wenn du Geflecht auf den Rollen hast, dann nimm Dir FC als Vorfachmaterial mit.


----------



## flo^^ (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

hey ulfisch , 
danke für deine Antwort,  ich werde es versuchen


----------



## Andre´ (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

So, nach langer "Lehrzeit" ist bei mir endlich auch der Schalter umgesprungen.  Die Fische hab ich zwar auf Lanzarote geangelt, doch die Angelei ist komplett die gleiche wie auf Fue. 7 Jahre mäßiger Erfolg mit ein paar Barracudas und Blufischen, aber der Urlaub im Juli hat richtig eingeschlagen , freu ^^

Hier ein paar Fotos:







Jurel mit ca 7 Kilo, laut Restaurant






Sierra mit ca 5 Kilo 






Zackenbarsch mit ca 3,5 Kilo






Sierra mit ca 3 Kilo






Leierfisch ? 4 Uhr morgens von der Mole erbeutet, glänzt wir flüssiges Silber , unheimlich schöner fisch !!






45 Minuten später im Restaurant zubereitet ( Zackenbarschhälfte )






Und hier die halbe Sierra


Die Fische wurden alle beim Jiggen gefangen und ich hab selten so was leckeres gegessen   In 14 Tagen habe ich 6 Sierras, 1 Jurel und 1 Zackenbarsch erbeutet. Zudem 7-8 grosse Fische im Drill verloren bei denen der Haken ausgeschlitzt ist , nachdem ich mit geschlossener Bremse versucht habe Sie von Unterwassersteinen fern zu halten.

Grosse Thunfisch Schwärme haben teilweise das Wasser nahe der Küste kochen lassen und wahre Massaker veranstaltet. 

Spinausrüstung also nicht vergessen auf den Kanaren 

Danke auch für die zahlreichen Tips die ich hier aus dem Forum erhalten habe, die Leute wissen schon wer damit gemeint ist ....


----------



## vision81 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Heyyy Andre

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ;-)
Tolle Fotos tolle Fische und dann auch noch alle gejiggt :m

Der Leierfisch (wüsste gerne mal den spanischen namen) is ja wirklich mal ein sehr interessanter Ausnahmefisch!!!!

Das nenn ich doch mal ne gelungene Angelei neben dem Urlaub.

Wer weiss was für Kaliber du noch verloren hast nach den kurzen harten Drills;-)

Schöne Grüsse und
dreifaches JigJig Hurraaa ;-)


----------



## Andre´ (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Danke für die Glückwünsche Vision, und ja über die verlorenen Fische will ich gar nicht nachdenken  War auf jeden Fall sehr geil ^^


----------



## BILLFISH (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Hi Andre leider seh ich die Bilder nicht???????


----------



## BILLFISH (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

hallo andre leider kann ich die Bilder nicht sehen?????


----------



## BILLFISH (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Nachtrag beim Jiggen verhaftet.

10,4kg SAMA


----------



## BILLFISH (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln/JIGGING*

hier noch ein Video  Belastungsprobe Knoten Schnur: |rolleyes

18,3lb seriola faciata  (amberjack)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u3z8UpiGTs


----------



## Andre´ (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Hi Nico!  

Komisch die anderen können die Bilder sehen weiter vorne im thread, vielleicht musst Du mal was an den Einstellungen ändern. Und sehr geiler Fisch , die neuen Videos von Dir hab ich schon letzte Woche gesehn


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Also ich sehe auch keine Bilder, würde aber gerne...#6

Ich wüßte auch nicht, an welcher Einstellung das liegen könnte...#c


----------



## Andre´ (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Beitrag 27 ist das


----------



## Oidaaa (31. August 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

huhu,

 wird denn jetzt noch auf fuerte ein angelschein benötigt wenn ich vom strand aus angle?
 finde infos die dafür und dagegen sprechen.
 18 Sep. gehts los =)


----------



## Andre´ (31. August 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Also Stand von vor einem Jahr ist dass man auf jeden Fall einen Schein braucht. Das müsste schon ein ganz neues Gesetz sein dass man dafür nix mehr benötigt.


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2015)

*AW: Fuerteventura Brandungsangeln*

Petri!! Hammerfische das da !!#6

Sehr, sehr schön!
weiterhin TL und so!


----------

